# Acekard on DSi



## tempBOT (Nov 17, 2008)

*Acekard on DSi*
Finally !


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> This is a lab work, it works ONLY in LAB. Even though we can go this far, it is almost impossible to make a commercial product.
> There is a major problem that can't be resolved, at least for now.
> It seems DSi did many sanity checks to make sure there is no more flashcards. We will keep researching and good luck to all.
> 
> We assume there are more than one modes on DSi, we still haven't found any way to access the SD card slot in origin DS mode.



[youtube] [/youtube]

Thanks to Acekart Team for the news.

Source

Contributed by DieForIt​


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 17, 2008)

Great news. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . But im still sticking with my lite, i dont really see a point in moving to the DSi


----------



## Noitora (Nov 17, 2008)

Time to buy an acekard.


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 17, 2008)

Cool, but I'm more interested to see if someone can hack the SD port


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 17, 2008)

Acekard may be my new flashcart since I own a DSi.


----------



## War (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't get it...the quote makes it sound like the Acekard DOESN'T work, and they're not making one until they can hack the DSi...?


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Nov 17, 2008)

It looks like the AceKard TEAM has a solution, not that an Ak2 works.


----------



## War (Nov 17, 2008)

Ah, okay. So they have a solution, they just can't figure out how to release it to the public. I'm guessing they probably did some sort of internal hack to the DSi...

Either way, we still have a long time before the DSi comes out in NA. By then, I'm sure one of the many flashcart teams will figure it out.


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 17, 2008)

What do they mean by only in LAB? They modded the DSi? A specific condition?


----------



## dodol (Nov 17, 2008)

internal modification/modchip maybe ?


----------



## pilotwangs (Nov 17, 2008)

Sweet,this is great news.


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 17, 2008)

I hope the other flash cart makers can also break the DSi encryption (after all, they're competitors).

But this is great news, I may even be buying an Acekard if they can get it working no prob on the DSi.


----------



## Narin (Nov 17, 2008)

Folks, read the news carefully, yes they found a way to get the Acekard working but they can't commercially make a product that does so. Basically what that means is that it will only work for the AceKard team, not for any of you. So basically all they said that they managed to get it to work but its not feasable or possible for any of you.

The DSi has very strong anti-flashcard options which can be updated and patched if any exploits are found. So thats another problem flashcard makers are having, if they d find an exploit, Nintendo can easily patch it in a new firmware update making it impossible for a flashcard to work indefinably. So you may have to open up the DSi and modify the hardware or install a modchip just to get a flashcard to work.

I have contacted the AceKard team about what methods they used in their lab. There are basically two ways they went about this. It was either a hardware mod that requires opening the DSi and modifying the hardware and soldering or they used a save exploit to load the flashcard. Now the problem with the save exploit, is that they can easily be fixed by Nintendo and not only that, it would require you to go out and buy an actual game cartridge  that had the exploit and *use* it every time you want to load the flashcard. So every time you want to use a flashcard, you would have to put in the real game, use the exploit and put in the flashcard.

Now the problem with save exploits ona ctual game carts is that well, you need to own a DS Phat or Lite as well as a flashcard to perform them. You need a way to transfer the game saves to and from the actual game cart to perform a save exploit. So it sort of defeats the purpose because if you can perform a save exploit, you can already run home brew and game backups already.

So right now its not looking to promising for DSi hacks.


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 17, 2008)

Sucks that the R4 team is dead. lol


----------



## cracker (Nov 17, 2008)

My 2 cents:
I think it is probably a modification of the DSi's motherboard. From the video you can see that there are no external devices used and I'm pretty sure that that would be the only other way the flash cart would work on the DSi. It says it was only doable in the 'lab' so it's not as simple as anything they could modify in the flash cart itself.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 17, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Folks, read the news carefully, yes they found a way to get the Acekard working but they can't commercially make a product that does so. Basically what that means is that it will only work for the AceKard team, not for any of you. So basically all they said that they managed to get it to work but its not feasable or possible for any of you.
> 
> The DSi has very strong anti-flashcard options which can be updated and patched if any exploits are found. So thats another problem flashcard makers are having, if they d find an exploit, Nintendo can easily patch it in a new firmware update making it impossible for a flashcard to work indefinably. So you may have to open up the DSi and modify the hardware or install a modchip just to get a flashcard to work.
> 
> ...



If this is so true then why the hell did they have to post on youtube!? Youtube is the worst place to place any cryptic information about this! I do believe there's a way to over-ride boot up screen of the DSi. If you can somehow override the firmware of the DSi, make it boot up into a DS. The only features that will appear might the DS features itself, however trying to use any of DSi features can BRICK the handheld itself...


----------



## skyman747 (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah, they probably did a mod to the DSi.
At least we know there is a team who is actually working on it. Also, judging by how they said they havn't found a way to access the SD slot, that gives me the impression they are trying.

I am still using Ol' Reliable Phat, so I won't be upgrading, but great news. Go Acekard.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 17, 2008)

props to the acekard team!


----------



## lenselijer (Nov 17, 2008)

great news, i hope the problem they are talking about will be fixed soon.
my dsi is pretty useless now


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 17, 2008)

Cool , now just to wait for all the people to flood in and demand it's released just like they do with everything else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


Would be interesting to see what they done though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , if it is a hardware mod , I wonder what's making it not commercially viable , as if it's just a chip , there's plenty of people who have no problem messing with the internals of their consoles.


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Nov 17, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Great news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed. I hope they figure it out, but really I could care less I dont plan on ever owning a dsi.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 17, 2008)

skyman747 said:
			
		

> Yeah, they probably did a mod to the DSi.
> At least we know there is a team who is actually working on it. Also, judging by how they said they havn't found a way to access the SD slot, that gives me the impression they are trying.
> 
> I am still using Ol' Reliable Phat, so I won't be upgrading, but great news. Go Acekard.



Yeah about that, how do you replace a PHAT DS battery? I need to know >.>


----------



## ryukyus (Nov 17, 2008)

Great,  that was  fast even though it came like a month ago, but still  I could care less about the dsi 200 somewhat  dollars not  that much improvements on hardware graphic  just smaller and  cameras wow  not worth  my money, i'll  wait till nintendo comes out  with a  new handheld  in  2011 or  2012,  But great job on the hacking guys.


----------



## controlio (Nov 17, 2008)

i also think they used a save game exploid...they didn't show how they boot the card...just at the end of the video that its in the DSi, so no direct boot...but very interesting and exciting, looking forward on how this will develope...


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 18, 2008)

Wait, so they have a new product... that's specifically for the DSi.

It's a shame, I thought they meant the Acekard 2 works on the DSi


----------



## PanzerWF (Nov 18, 2008)

Even more reason to not buy a DSi?


----------



## Dark (Nov 18, 2008)

I can't wait to get a AceKard when I get my Dsi next year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 18, 2008)

imagine this "LAB DSi" on ebay....

woohoo


----------



## da_head (Nov 18, 2008)

interesting. at least some progress is being made


----------



## SoulAnger (Nov 18, 2008)

Team Acekard always impress me


----------



## Moots (Nov 18, 2008)

I doubt the existing acekard will ever work on the DSi straight up, if anyone does figure it out, I am sure they will have to create a whole new card. 

This is turning into a bigger useless money drain than before. Buy a new dsi for no good reason if you already have one, and you'll have to buy a new and probably expensive flash cart, especially if there are only one or 2 working carts on release.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 18, 2008)

maybe the dsi will have to be chipped soon, who knows.


----------



## chanelchung (Nov 18, 2008)

cool~good news


----------



## tiger1807 (Nov 18, 2008)

Congratulations to the acekard team!

But that never change the fact why should you buy an Acekard, after all, It was a LAB experiment, so that doesn't show you can be as  the LAB  too, not unless you own a lab lol. 

my point is, this shouldn't encourage people to buy an acekard. this is just evidence to show that Any system that comes out, will be hacked, or modded in a way. But the lab should get great credit on their work. Again congratulations of your achieve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ment, Acekard labs.


----------



## shansoft (Nov 18, 2008)

this news doesn't really impress me..

they didn't even show the part where he boot the flashcart up directly from DSi menu..

that mean is they are using the game save exploit, it just a show off basically .... nothing new....

Also

To people who think you can boot game from DSi menu, this is almost 100% impossible due to format differences..

the DSi can only read the software directly from its internal memory, not from SD card.... and the format of the ROM is way different...

you can import a software to DSi internal memory, but it can only hold 256MB..

the main problem isn't just that....the real problem is how to let DSi read nds file/format, not DSi ware format...

this will be a extreme hardcore problem to solve, firmware modification is almost impossible at the moment...


----------



## Perseid (Nov 18, 2008)

How this for an idea to throw out there: Don't hack it. Leave it alone. If Nintendo thinks the DSi is unhackable they may well use the same security on the successor. If it gets hacked now the next system will be even more robust.


----------



## AeroHex (Nov 18, 2008)

hmmmmmm think think......acekard boots .nds files...like FLASHME it could work just mabey..


----------



## elfsander (Nov 18, 2008)

Perseid said:
			
		

> How this for an idea to throw out there: Don't hack it. Leave it alone. If Nintendo thinks the DSi is unhackable they may well use the same security on the successor. If it gets hacked now the next system will be even more robust.


Thank you! You're very correct, but Nintendo isn't stupid. They will be trying to hack it themselves.


----------



## m3rox (Nov 18, 2008)

Hexane26 said:
			
		

> hmmmmmm think think......acekard boots .nds files...like FLASHME it could work just maybe..



DS/DSL and the DSi have different firmwares, I'm fairly certain that Flashme won't work.


----------



## Monster On Strin (Nov 18, 2008)

Hexane26 said:
			
		

> hmmmmmm think think......acekard boots .nds files...like FLASHME it could work just mabey..



What? Flashme doesn't boot .nds files


----------



## m3rox (Nov 18, 2008)

Monster On Strings said:
			
		

> Hexane26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You misread his post, read it again.


----------



## qjopera (Nov 20, 2008)

no surprise there due to their increased focus on piracy and their lax focus on homebrew I am not surprised that the dsi can run acekard acekard is open-source after all


----------



## qjopera (Nov 20, 2008)

skyman747 said:
			
		

> Yeah, they probably did a mod to the DSi.
> At least we know there is a team who is actually working on it. Also, judging by how they said they havn't found a way to access the SD slot, that gives me the impression they are trying.
> 
> I am still using Ol' Reliable Phat, so I won't be upgrading, but great news. Go Acekard.




which team is working on a mod?? or mod-chip???


----------



## qjopera (Nov 20, 2008)

Broken Skye said:
			
		

> Sucks that the R4 team is dead. lol


don't really miss them their cart was no where near as great as acekard anyway


----------



## gabitafm (Jan 9, 2009)

acekard didn't work on dsi i am correct?
There are websites selling acekards, telling costumers their cards work on dsi, so that's fake reading all posts right??

Acekard function on DSi its just a lab test, please someone reply me if I'm getting the post right...
Thanks in advance..


----------

